# I dont like the "red x" for pending



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

Okay I admit, i check my states website for the status of my application, something about the red x = "pending" just rubbs me the wrong way!!!

here is the screen shot


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

Pretty neat that your board has all that. If mine does, I haven't found it yet.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

I would blame Ray Nagen


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

Good one.

Did you see the SNL show on him? It was hillarious, but I only saw 10 minutes of it and fell asleep.

Not to go there and get all political, but I don't think he sucks as much as people are saying. :fool: 

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (May 9, 2006)

Do you have the link to the SC web site.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

I have given up on SNL, but I dont think anything short of the active duty military could have helped in the Gulf


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

> Okay I admit, i check my states website for the status of my application, something about the red x = "pending" just rubbs me the wrong way!!!


Damn, that's nifty.

I had to badger the Eng Board secretary daily to see if mine was complete.


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

Uhhh.... what Gulf? of Mexico?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

that whole region that got effected from katrina (gulf coast)


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

Gotcha'! Just hadn't heard it described that way. Maybe if David Blaine could have gone the whole nine minutes everything would have been OK. Now I'm not sure if I'm gonna pass or not!

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (May 9, 2006)

I only call Ray Nagin when looking for Chocolate.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 9, 2006)

> I only call Ray Nagin when looking for Chocolate.


:lmao:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 1, 2006)

I just checked the State of Florida website and I am still a "Deficient" Engineer. :tone:


----------



## redrum (Jun 5, 2006)

Have they talked to your boss?


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

He kinda looks like you CE. :true:


----------

